# hamm march 2008 reptile expo



## reptileshowtrip (Oct 27, 2007)

march 2008 reptile expo show in germany 

BOOK EARLY DONT MISS OUT ! 
book in 2007 pay £20 deposit balance to be recieved 01/2/08

look out for future hamm shows also i will be arranging a weekend amsterdam trip (including hotel stay) to the dutch show around £200 - 250 including b&b travel and entrance fee


there is a 74 seater available once 49 have been reached the other people will be on the list to go on the 74 seater as long as the numbers are met, if not all monies will be returned to those over 49
contact me at
[email protected]
the auction is a deposit to book your place on the trip

on 8th december hamm (germany) is staging another reptile show, it is becoming the leading show in the world (perhaps now bigger than daytona) 

pick up .....14/03/08 by luxury 49 seater coach with on board dvd cd toilet hot water fridge

we have booked the coach company for next years 3 shows and recieved a discount so have now lowered the price accordingly we will refund the people who have already booked on the day!
prices are now (add £5 for 2008 booking)


north west .....£70 
birmingham.......£68 
kent ...£66 
if we surpass the 49 we will book the 74 seater the costs will then be 

n/w £ 62
birm £60
kent £ 58

amphibians / snakes / dwa room / arachnids / and most of all the 
leading people in the herps business today.

prices at the show are way below the price of uk dealers/breeders

i.e bearded dragons for less than 10 euros direct from the breeder

snow corns for 15 euros 

leos for around 5 euros

pied ball pythons for 1200 euros 

hermanns for 40 euros with papers

so if your into reptiles this is the show for you

please email me for more info please send a mobile number
or call 07930228382


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

hi i will be buying a ticket


----------



## toptort (Sep 24, 2007)

i'm confused, who are you, i don't think you are anything to do with steve tarantula barn or tony, are you doing the same as them if so i think it will get confusing as we already have tarantula barn organize these trips, also not being rude but you seem new on here so it's a bit worring to send money to someone we do not know of, reputation,reliabilty, honesty. have you done this before?:whistling2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

toptort said:


> i'm confused, who are you, i don't think you are anything to do with steve tarantula barn or tony, are you doing the same as them if so i think it will get confusing as we already have tarantula barn organize these trips, also not being rude but you seem new on here so it's a bit worring to send money to someone we do not know of, reputation,reliabilty, honesty. have you done this before?:whistling2:


Top tort Tarantula barn organise one as well. 

Also the prices this guy is saying isnt correct. Fair enough odd bearded for 10 euros didnt see any leos for 5 euros each if i did i would of come back with 50 of them also pieds at 3500 euros sometimes cheaper. 

Dont see the point in false advertising of prices.

ill be booking with steve and tony next year.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

toptort said:


> i'm confused, who are you, i don't think you are anything to do with steve tarantula barn or tony, are you doing the same as them if so i think it will get confusing as we already have tarantula barn organize these trips, also not being rude but you seem new on here so it's a bit worring to send money to someone we do not know of, reputation,reliabilty, honesty. have you done this before?:whistling2:


 
Yes this guy is doin the same trip, apparently he did one this weekend but there was only two coaches there, us and one from berlin so not sure if he made it


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

The ONLY people involved in our coach trips are Steve (tarantulabarn) and Tony (Purejurrasic)

We are also the ONLY coach to be able to make use of ashford truck stop with all the facilities there.


Any other trip is not related to us whatsoever.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

*snow corns for 15 euros *
ok, snow corns.. i saw ranging from 25e to 55e for normal ones.

*leos for around 5 euros*
leos, best priced i saw were about 20e, but most of those didnt have all body parts attatched.

*pied ball pythons for 1200 euros 
*not a chance, absolutely no way on this planet.. best i saw were about 3500euros 

*hermanns for 40 euros with papers*
i think 65 was the cheapest i saw on those...


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

There was someone there with hermans at 50 euros, but they got thrown out as they didnt conform to show standards. not sure in what way, but he was shown the door.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> There was someone there with hermans at 50 euros, but they got thrown out as they didnt conform to show standards. not sure in what way, but he was shown the door.


bummer.. i didnt see those.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

lol, bad luck !

He wasnt there long, maybe and hour or so then he was shown the door !


----------

